# Cheeseburger in a Bowl



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Cheeseburger in a Bowl 

5 slices bacon fried crisp and crumbled 
2 pounds ground beef 
1/2-3/4 cup Ragu Cheese Creations Double Cheddar Cheese Sauce (2g carb for every 1/2 cup) 

I fry the hamburger crumbled up like for tacos and season with salt and 
pepper. All you do then is mix the whole thing together and eat.


----------

